# Food for Thought?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Or points to ponder or not..... 

Have you ever listened to someone for awhile and wondered -- "who ties your shoelaces for you?".

I sometimes speak my mind because it hurts to bite my tongue all the time.

Sometime I sit quietly and wonder why I'm not in a mental asylum - then I look around and realize maybe I already am.

I think there are times that a person should use a glue stick instead of Chap Stick.

I'm not really lazy - I just enjoy doing nothing.

I'm one step from being rich; all I need now is money.

And finally:

Be careful when you follow the Masses - some times that "M" is silent.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh! I just love the way you think! I totally agree!


----------

